# Easy way out



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So I am having a very hard time figuring how to trim willow's mop top . I guess she it's going to go to a real groomer, but last night we were being silly trying to come up with solutions. 
She was not impressed at all. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually I think she looks rather pleased with her new look! she looks really sweet, I just try to cut Dudley's mop a similar length all over, so pull the hair away from his head the same distance with my fingers then trim if that makes sense (shame can't draw diagrams on here!), usually have to gradually cut shorter from the back of his ears to his collar area.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks gorg.... I get you Dawn that's what I do, in a very hairdresser type style xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That makes sense Dawn. I do love the mop top but need to keep it out if her eyes. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Willow could never have a bad hair day, she is to beautiful


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awwww little mop top Willow too cute I remember when Molly had no eyes cause her hair was too long


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Now this bit maybe harder to explain - brush her hair forwards, then lay the scissors across the top of her muzzle, next to her eyes and then tilt them so they are at a diagonal and cut across, using the whole of the blade, in front of one eye and then the other, it will be out of her eyes but hopefully not too short, then you can do the hairdresser bit over the top - hope that makes sense! you will have to hold her very firmly for this!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Now this bit maybe harder to explain - brush her hair forwards, then lay the scissors across the top of her muzzle, next to her eyes and then tilt them so they are at a diagonal and cut across, using the whole of the blade, in front of one eye and then the other, it will be out of her eyes but hopefully not too short, then you can do the hairdresser bit over the top - hope that makes sense! you will have to hold her very firmly for this!


That is how I cut Jake's but his it's thick and curly. I wasn't sure if it would work right on her. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw love the bow!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Loving the hair bow. Will she keep it in or does she try to shake it out?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Loving the hair bow. Will she keep it in or does she try to shake it out?


She used her paws and yanked it out 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awwwhhh!! I love the "fountain" look . . my grandaughter had her hair like that for the first year of her life and i loved it!!! Carley had that once after seeing the groomer and it lasted about 5 minutes . . she scrubbed her head against everything until it was gone! Willow is such a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Pineapple hair do! Aww tutti fruiti little cutie x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Awwwhhh!! I love the "fountain" look . . my grandaughter had her hair like that for the first year of her life and i loved it!!! Carley had that once after seeing the groomer and it lasted about 5 minutes . . she scrubbed her head against everything until it was gone! Willow is such a beautiful girl!!!


Willow is a Tom boy. No bows for her. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Willow you look so cute with bow! Nevermind Donna, she's girly enough as she is .


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love her bow head! It's so girly, I've just tried to cut Ralph and Ruby's fringe - not great as they were wriggling too much and were far too interested in their pig ear treats - but it has certainly improved their vision!! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah lovely Willow...she's not curly really at all yet

Just lovely waves....

Molly's top kit is out if control most of the time 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah lovely Willow...she's not curly really at all yet
> 
> Just lovely waves....
> 
> ...


I hope because she us an F3 she will stay waves but the waves are getting thicker. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah look at her....Donna she doesn't look real...her colouring is sooooo perfect with the white etc.

I agree...I think she'll be more waves than curls...

Gorgeous whatever 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah look at her....Donna she doesn't look real...her colouring is sooooo perfect with the white etc.
> 
> I agree...I think she'll be more waves than curls...
> 
> ...


Thanks. Hey coat is a dream right now. I'm going to enjoy as long as I can. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Willow what has your mummy done to your top knot  saying that you look so adorable with your hair do. 

Always tricky what to do, trim or leave long, as long as she can see lol.

I cut my girls fairly short in the shape of their head, but just take a little bit off at a time for the first few trims, until I get more confident of course and then realise it will look fine and grow back so quickly anyway if it is too short


----------

